# FreeBSD Ports installation dynamically.



## ampshock (Feb 3, 2021)

How can I install ports without code flying by the screen to see dynamically what the installation is doing?


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 3, 2021)

Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
					

FreeBSD provides two complementary technologies for installing third-party software: the FreeBSD Ports Collection, for installing from source, and packages, for installing from pre-built binaries




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 4, 2021)

Well, that's kind of Unix 101; you could redirect the output. Look into the manual page of whatever shell you're using, generally you'd use > and the likes. For example: `echo stuff > /dev/null`. Of course I'd suggest using something like tee to dump the output in a file anyway in case something goes wrong.

Another option could be ports-mgmt/portmaster; it has an option in its config file which tells it to hide th building output.

So yah, plenty of options.


----------

